# the sheer joy of it



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Going through my NGPP file drawer I think I ascended to Nirvana.

Purging passé papers provided pleasant pastime.

First there was "Awards Committee". I balked for only a moment, pulled out each year's paperwork and started a pile.

Next the seven or so years of "Conventions" files. What a load of crap ! Programs, notes, draft write-ups. I spent WAY too much time for this organization. AWAY with the memories.

In mid sorté, I pulled out "INSTRUCTIONS" and nearly wept with joy. These were a fair sampling of hanging instructions from various manufacturers. Nearly a full ream. And then I had a good chuckle, "NGPP ETHICS", ahhh, the irony. Another huge collection of flotson was filed under "NEWSLETTERS" - no not *Pulp Fusion * for which I was responsible, but all the others in my collection .

There must be three reams of recyclable paper on the floor.

Purification is FUN


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

But you left out the positive, unintended consequences... that turned you into the gem you are today.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog said:


> But you left out the positive, unintended consequences... that turned you into the gem you are today.


sarcasm ? :whistling2:  :blink:


:thumbup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> sarcasm ? :whistling2:  :blink:
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


that's how I took it:thumbsup:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

What gave me away?

The optimist says the glass is half full, and the pessimist says the glass is half empty. Actually the glass is twice as big as it needs to be.

But everything we do impacts us in many ways. "Wasting" time is subjective.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog said:


> What gave me away?
> 
> The optimist says the glass is half full, and the pessimist says the glass is half empty. Actually the glass is twice as big as it needs to be.


I don't know about the glass, but I now have an empty file drawer. And it's JUST RIGHT.

This de-hoardifying can get habit forming. We're gonna need a 30 yd dumpster before we are through :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I bet being retired makes it easier to throw things away. You do not have to wonder if you need it.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

daArch said:


> I don't know about the glass, but I now have an empty file drawer. And it's JUST RIGHT.
> 
> This de-hoardifying can get habit forming. We're gonna need a 30 yd dumpster before we are through :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


You should take a South Texas vacation and have some fun. I'm sure we could find some music CD's.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

jacob33 said:


> I bet being retired makes it easier to throw things away. You do not have to wonder if you need it.


Oh absoLUTEly. 

I have paused a couple of times but then realized I was falling into the trap of "But what if SOMEONE ELSE needs/wants ........" 

I'm only saving the stuff that *I WANT*. No more working or saving for other people. I have no reason to appear to be knowledgeable or informed.


you have no reason to fear that was ever the case, bill


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm ready to retire.  but at 29 I fear I have a ways to go.


----------

